# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Advice, please - Narita to Shiodome

## Asia

My family of 4 have booked in to the Park Hotel in the Shiodome area of Tokyo. I gather from several travel blogs that travelling by train with luggage, if it involves changing trains, is not advised, rather one should use the airport limousine bus.

But the bus timetable shows the 1st service to the Park Hotel is 1:50 p.m. and we arrive at 8:00 a.m. 


We could trust to luck that a morning bus will take us all the way; OR take the bus to the City Air Terminal then take a cab; OR struggle on the train; OR lodge our luggage in a locker and go to Narita town for a few hours.

Any advice, please?

----------


## sankalppatil732

I would appreciate your advice please. ... me correctly, we took the train from Narita Airport to some station in Tokyo -- it was not Shiodome.

----------


## davidsmith36

I prescribe taking the NEX prepare to Tokyo Station and a short taxi ride. The primary NEX prepare withdraws at 7:30am. Movement and traditions may take up to 60 minutes, then you need to stroll to JR station and buy your ticket. You won't have that much time to kill.

----------

